# Stacking the Deck with Army - where is this going?



## LogCinco (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, let me review:

GEN Dempsey nominated to Chair of the Joint Chiefs

 GEN Odierno nominated at Army Chief of Staff

Combine this with the Petraeus and Panetta moves.

That's a lot of Army green; my question is... what does this mean for the next 2-5 years?

Just asking the question...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 1, 2011)

Budget cuts and testimony that defense isn't impacted by cuts....


----------



## AWP (Jun 1, 2011)

They just dropped Yes Men into the highest uniformed positions. Odierno never should have survived his command of 4ID intact.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe somebody realized that the best way to win a ground war... is to have ground war people in charge?


----------



## AWP (Jun 1, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Maybe somebody realized that the best way to win a ground war... is to have ground war people in charge?


 
Yeah, but those guys? If I'm fighting in the jungle I'm not going to bring in ski troops, you know?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 2, 2011)

Did I post in here and it got deleted or did it just not go through? I'm not pissed off, mind, I'm just not sure how much I can trust the uni network to put my posts through...


----------



## AWP (Jun 2, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Did I post in here and it got deleted or did it just not go through? I'm not pissed off, mind, I'm just not sure how much I can trust the uni network to put my posts through...


 
In this thread? I have not seen a post from you in it other than one I just quoted.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 2, 2011)

You were around when I posted too so you would have noticed it I'd imagine. No worries, cheers! (The moment has passed for what I originally wrote).


----------



## Teufel (Jun 2, 2011)

Still got a Marine at CENTCOM!


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 2, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Maybe somebody realized that the best way to win a ground war... is to have ground war people in charge?


Afghanistan is not a conventional war, having tank drivers/cannon cockers in charge doesn't seem to be the best choice.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 2, 2011)

The first phase of OEF was a special operations fight but the current fight in Afghanistan is being fought by conventional units who are using unconventional means to achieve their goals.  This war will not be won by tagging and bagging HVIs; the true path to victory will be paved by the poor bastard who trudges through the mine strewn roads of Afghanistan with his ANSF partners every day to forge the personal relationships with the people of Afghanistan that will bring this war to a close.  After eight years of COIN that this kind of war is much more conventional and familiar to me than the kind of war my grandfathers fought in.


----------



## Dame (Jun 4, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Yeah, but those guys? If I'm fighting in the jungle I'm not going to bring in ski troops, you know?





SOWT said:


> Afghanistan is not a conventional war, having tank drivers/cannon cockers in charge doesn't seem to be the best choice.



Just connecting the dots...
http://www.armytimes.com/news/2011/...vid-petraeus-considers-exit-strategy-060311w/

Back to General Discussion now. Sorry to interrupt.


----------

